# Multiple trigger finger injections



## klbecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. injected the left index finger, middle finger and thumb for trigger finger.  Would I bill 20550 with  F1, F2 and FA modifiers or can I only bill 20550 once?  I always second guess myself.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2011)

20550 says injection(s) so you can bill it only once with 1 unit.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 3, 2011)

20550 involves an injection(s) to a single tendon sheath.  It sounds as if your physician injected three tendons.


----------



## lisaestelle (Feb 8, 2011)

20550 says "injection(s) of a single tendon sheath...) 
the coding tips in the coding companion state that if more than one tendon is injected in the same incounter, each injection should be reported separately. You can bill 20550 more than once during the same encounter.


----------

